# Stangalang finally hits the big time (TEASE)



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

That is all :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looking forward to the full write up!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Diablo or murcielago that is the question

or the little Gallardo...........


I'm going with, Murcielago as it looks from the picture pearl paint an most Diablo's were solid. Might be wrong 

some GT's where yellow but very rare only 80 ever produced 

coulpe of Roadster's & Sv's in pearl yellow along with Diablo 6.0lt

So which is it??????????:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going for gallardo.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Think you hit it a while ago Matt!! I can feel that favour coming on soon.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

123quackers said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Diablo or murcielago that is the question
> 
> This?!
> Look forward to the write up and results.


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

eh up, this'll be interestin!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm going for rover metro


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

Spoony said:


> I'm going for rover metro


 a rover metro with a lamborghini badge lol


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Can I play........?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Is it yellow :lol:

about B time :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Is it this?????


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

We need a bigger pic Matt


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Treated yourself again to an early Christmas present Matt?


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

countach or diablo? lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

hope your insured to work on a machine like that..


----------



## sparky 66 (Mar 24, 2010)

at last bud eh ? your pestering has paid off lol !!!! looking forward to the pickies and write up ! :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> hope your insured to work on a machine like that..


Lol I love you kev. It's my nearest neighbour, I am doing him a favour. His decorators decorated some exterior furniture, and inadvertently the car :doublesho Nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

123quackers said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Diablo or murcielago that is the question
> 
> or the little Gallardo...........
> 
> ...


It's in there somewhere :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm going to say Diablo


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Lol I love you kev. It's my nearest neighbour, I am doing him a favour. His decorators decorated some exterior furniture, and inadvertently the car :doublesho Nothing ventured nothing gained


how nice of them lol, could'nt they see a bright yellow Lambo?! lol
rather you than me tbh, too much responsibility for me


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> how nice of them lol, could'nt they see a bright yellow Lambo?! lol
> rather you than me tbh, too much responsibility for me


Nah you can handle it pal, we both know that :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Nah you can handle it pal, we both know that :thumb:


I would say it is a mid ninetys v12 yellow itallion monster that needs you to ask me come help with it.
I will bring my toblorone to share ha ha
:driver:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

countach :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:tumbleweed:

Happy new year and what happen to the Lambo???????


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

123quackers said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> Happy new year and what happen to the Lambo???????


Happy new year and it's still kicking me in the nuts lol. I only get a couple of hours a day a couple of times a week. I hope to complete it for weekend, watch this space :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Happy new year and it's still kicking me in the nuts lol. I only get a couple of hours a day a couple of times a week. I hope to complete it for weekend, watch this space :thumb:


Looking forward to it.... I have owned 4 and detailed 12 Lambos over the years........ Some models are more difficult tha others..... Hope your having fun though:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

123quackers said:


> Looking forward to it.... I have owned 4 and detailed 12 Lambos over the years........ Some models are more difficult tha others..... Hope your having fun though:thumb:


It's a pain in the rear. Having to try and sort the decals out as well as they are below par also :wall:


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

Stangalang you gotta love me man...i will tell everyone what it is...i am a pro on finding what car it is...even if you just had a head light....i envy you man for workin on that it looks great as you show us by two pictures...its a countach not a diablo...diablo's got str8 lines to the bumber i mean the hood this is a V shaped hood...its a countach...diablo has simple headlights...i love doin this i dont wanna play it smart ass so no offence to noone a you know just kiddin! Stangalang so hows goin mate...i hope you finish it and goes well then you can tell me what you used and i will be available then to do one as well but red...i can say that i dont want to do it becoz has tooo many cut shaped parts...but if i see you doin it well i will try that...

well done..where do u live...maybe i can be your neighbour as well favour please??


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Monk said:


> Stangalang you gotta love me man...i will tell everyone what it is...i am a pro on finding what car it is...even if you just had a head light....i envy you man for workin on that it looks great as you show us by two pictures...its a countach not a diablo...diablo's got str8 lines to the bumber i mean the hood this is a V shaped hood...its a countach...diablo has simple headlights...i love doin this i dont wanna play it smart ass so no offence to noone a you know just kiddin! Stangalang so hows goin mate...i hope you finish it and goes well then you can tell me what you used and i will be available then to do one as well but red...i can say that i dont want to do it becoz has tooo many cut shaped parts...but if i see you doin it well i will try that...
> 
> well done..where do u live...maybe i can be your neighbour as well favour please??


Monk, how you doin pal. I am not saying you are right, or wrong, but the second picture was 123quakers not me. The only picture I put up was the very first. But that's not to say you are wrong :thumb:

Soon gentlemen


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

a sorry..the second picture is a countach...so sorry gentlemen...i am ok man...i ruined an other day with that stupid TT anti scratch stupid resisistant clear coat...


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Ahh the fact you said the decals are a pain in the **** gives us a clue!

I reckon its 1 of 2 options:

- Original Gallardo Superlegerra...
- Gallardo Balboni LP550-2

????


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Honda civic ??


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Kap01 said:


> Honda civic ??


A bit less reliable


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

hahaha


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Monk said:


> a sorry..the second picture is a countach...so sorry gentlemen...i am ok man...i ruined an other day with that stupid TT anti scratch stupid resisistant clear coat...


Monk, I posted the Countach picture not Stangalang... The car he is doing in my view is a Diablo SV ......... If it is and the owner has just bought the car than I also know who the owner is and the history on the said car....

sure we will see it up here soon........


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Diablo! Look forward to write up Matt.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

stangalang said:


> It's a pain in the rear. Having to try and sort the decals out as well as they are below par also :wall:


Yep they are a difficult but very rewarding......... Well I am going to stick my neck out and say Diablo SV , There was one sold very recently and the guy was looking at a Diablo GT which fell through. If it is a Yellow SV with Black SV side decals it has Grey alcantara with yellow stitching... the old owner is a an chum of mine an this is a very good car, O enjoy doing the Glass....


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

123quackers said:


> Monk, I posted the Countach picture not Stangalang... The car he is doing in my view is a Diablo SV ......... If it is and the owner has just bought the car than I also know who the owner is and the history on the said car....
> 
> sure we will see it up here soon........


cant wait cant wait!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Only time will tell Quakers :wave:


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Cant wait to see the magic:thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Ooooooooh so many people want to know and are guessing what it is.

I think its a little tikes car with lambo badge on it, either that or Matt has got advventurous with his van lol.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hey Matt, I know it's a Countach or Diablo SV 

Who cares what it is, good luck with the Lambo anyway !

Mario *


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I cant believe no one noticed the big scary man (movie prop I think) in the background, "creeping up"?


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

Eurogloss said:


> *Hey Matt, I know it's a Countach or Diablo SV
> 
> Who cares what it is, good luck with the Lambo anyway !
> 
> Mario *


i say countach...and i agree good luck with it


----------



## peedee (Jan 5, 2012)

completely agreed. Cannot stand threads like this. Its not as if its something ridiculously rare like a Mclaren F1 or something.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Audi lp640.


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

peedee said:


> completely agreed. Cannot stand threads like this. Its not as if its something ridiculously rare like a Mclaren F1 or something.


if one of two like diablo or countach is rare...but you know who cares what is it ...its a lambo aint it?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

peedee said:


> completely agreed. Cannot stand threads like this. Its not as if its something ridiculously rare like a Mclaren F1 or something.


If you want ridiculously rare check out my last showroom. It's an Armstrong, much rarer than ANYTHING on dw before, it's the only one ever made, but as it's not yellow or has a massive spoiler it seems to have passed people (including you) by. Can't please everyone all the time :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

stangalang said:


> If you want ridiculously rare check out my last showroom. It's an Armstrong, much rarer than ANYTHING on dw before, it's the only one ever made, but as it's not yellow or has a massive spoiler it seems to have passed people (including you) by. Can't please everyone all the time :thumb:


just to add to your quote on PEEDEE.

2 posts and 2 days a DW member mmmmmmmm no comment


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok guys still not finished, the overspray is kicking my butt, and then given the aggressive claying polishing is taking ages, not the easiest panels to get round :lol:. Couple of pics to show progress and issues:
























Polished and finished


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry for the massive piccies they are straight from the lappy :wall:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Sorry for the massive piccies they are straight from the lappy :wall:


Hey Stangalang if the oversptray is that bad you could always do this:thumb:










Go on! you know you wont to and its only paint on a car after all


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

**** that :thumb: That's heavy Quakers, what's the background?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

stangalang said:


> **** that :thumb: That's heavy Quakers, what's the background?


its the yard where its kept, with some workshops... End result is great though!!










 Keep :buffer:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ping! Looks awesome pal. Top top work :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Ping! Looks awesome pal. Top top work :thumb:


They are such a great car to work on when you really look and study the lines and shapes rear window is a pig in the engine bay leaning in, I have had a real passion for these since I was eleven years old when I saw the cannonball run.Showning my age now.

What wax you putting on or you going for sealent?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

123quackers said:


> They are such a great car to work on when you really look and study the lines and shapes rear window is a pig in the engine bay leaning in, I have had a real passion for these since I was eleven years old when I saw the cannonball run.Showning my age now.
> 
> What wax you putting on or you going for sealent?


Vintage. As it's locked away and I can't actually get into it or move it yet I am doing it a panel at a time as and when I can, wax said panel then start again another night. Then when it's done hopefully the owner will be home, pull it out, wash it all top to bottom, take care of the particulars, do the wheels (massive :doublesho) then 2nd coat over whole car. Bit back to front I know but it's the only way I can get it done, needs must and all that. Then hopefully he goes and hangs with his mid engined italian supercar friends and so amazed are they they take me into their circle and let me drive some cars


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

peedee said:


> completely agreed. Cannot stand threads like this. Its not as if its something ridiculously rare like a Mclaren F1 or something.


just got the meaning that was quide rude. we like surprices you know...stangalang is a distinguish member of DW so dont react like that if you cant stand it why you read it why you post in it...dont wanna coz trouble or sound upset but it wasnt nice...just remember...WHEN YOU NEED ANYTHING,,,THE FIRST TO BE THERE WILL BE STANGALANG! ALWAYS REMEMBER WITH A USEFULL ANSWER...! CHEERS...we should be like a family here...and when we said who cares we meant that itstills a lamborghini! and something to edit about...we are here to encourage everyone and help everyone...if we are going to comment bad theres no reason...plus giving an honest answer that can help someone is different than tryin to prove something or sayin something bad...and i know that everyone likes a bit of mistery...


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Vintage. As it's locked away and I can't actually get into it or move it yet I am doing it a panel at a time as and when I can, wax said panel then start again another night. Then when it's done hopefully the owner will be home, pull it out, wash it all top to bottom, take care of the particulars, do the wheels (massive :doublesho) then 2nd coat over whole car. Bit back to front I know but it's the only way I can get it done, needs must and all that. Then hopefully he goes and hangs with his mid engined italian supercar friends and so amazed are they they take me into their circle and let me drive some cars


If its got sports exhaust cover ears when first start in the garage as they are loud........ Hey wheels most yellow cars had black centres / laquered polished alloy lip 3 part split rims on that... Darker cars went for silver centres as owners choice colour option.... It also is likely to have had front end painted and side sills as stone chips are picked up very easy.... Normally ever 3 years if used for long raod trips..
PPG clear over base on the Giallo Fly 2 on that car... If the owner takes you out when done and gives it some beans you will be grinning form ear to ear....I remember my first drive of a Zonda back in 2000 that put one hell of grin factor, the Edonis was amazing tool the turbo noise is just incredible... Have fun look forward to seeing it finished :thumb:


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

Stang i kinda change my answer...from the decals i tend to bend actually on being an sv

))) im innocent i got a bit jealus now...never had a lambo...nice work quakers...gooo onn stang!


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Well that has got to be a first..... an Artexed Lambo....good work there fella, looks like its gonna be a long job till the finish...:wave:

Keep up the good work...:thumb:


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

123quackers said:


> Monk, I posted the Countach picture not Stangalang... The car he is doing in my view is a Diablo SV ......... If it is and the owner has just bought the car than I also know who the owner is and the history on the said car....
> 
> sure we will see it up here soon........


kinda confused ... ignore me for now


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Monk said:


> kinda confused ... ignore me for now


Don't be... Stangalang posted the first pic just yellow and a badge...

I posted a pic of a Yellow Car with said badge asking if it was this car...........

So I confused it by posting pic.........

Stangalang did not post any other pic till last night.....

It will be worth the wait I'm sure :thumb:


----------



## peedee (Jan 5, 2012)

123quackers said:


> just to add to your quote on PEEDEE.
> 
> 2 posts and 2 days a DW member mmmmmmmm no comment


Haha, just because I haven't been a member for that long, doesn't mean I haven't been looking on here a lot for the last 2 or so years!!!! Sorry I don't reply INSTANTLY aswell, I'm too busy fighting wars so gobby people like you can sleep safely at night!!!!

PS. Horrid color, should've gone for the red!!!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

peedee said:


> Haha, just because I haven't been a member for that long, doesn't mean I haven't been looking on here a lot for the last 2 or so years!!!! Sorry I don't reply INSTANTLY aswell, I'm too busy fighting wars so gobby people like you can sleep safely at night!!!!
> 
> PS. Horrid color, should've gone for the red!!!


Peedee. Think Quakers point was if you have nothing to bring to the table, whatsoever, then perhaps such statements are a little ignorant. Secondly, kudos to you for finding the time to post on DW whilst fighting wars, but, and I do mean this whole heartedly, I would sooner you kept your head down and saved your battery life and came home safe, 4 of my close friends are serving military, 2 RAF 2 navy and I support them completely. That said when in the gan or similar I know they have no access to forums etc so perhaps you aren't actually currently fighting?

Either way DW is supposed to be a friendly place, full of ex and current service people who may or may not disclose it, so you may never know who you are talking to or quoting and they don't use it as an excuse to aggrevate people. Just enjoy the cars man, I know everyone drives classic supercars where you come from I am sorry for boring you with this, rest assured I will work much harder next time to bring you something even rarer and more interesting, and look forward to your next showroom posts with great anticipation when you get back home safe :thumb:

And finally, all sarcasm and laughs aside, god bless our armed forces for keeping us safe, I do 100% from the bottom of my heart mean that :thumb:


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

Quackers man i ve got a lot of patience and i love mistery...
stangalang well said man...DW=friendly place...respect and appreciation to everyone.
if nothing good to say then dont at all...plus theres a difference between honest answer...etc i love your work and you could do it better nice try...vs...this is stupid this sucks and is not good at all...

PLUS I TOLD YOU EVERYONE...stang always has a meaningful answer...respects to you man!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Nicely put Matt, very classy - many others (me included) would have replied in a more sarcastic/aggressive way than that :thumb:

Personally, I think it's a.......... now that wouldn't be right now would it? :lol: you can't believe how some careless  splashes crap all over a car like that can you??!!:wall:

And to all keyboard critics, if it wasn't for the likes of Matt et al who can actually be bothered to share what they get to experience then this would be a much less interesting place to find yourself. 
There are many good people on here who will gladly help total strangers at a moments' notice so leave the 'tude at the door, you never know when you may need to ask for a favour 

Look forward to the final write up buddy :thumb:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Well said stangalang!

I have had problems with a few people on here before that are quite nasty. I have no problem with people voicing their opinions, it's when those opinions are intend to cause hurt or an argument that i have a problem. If you've got nothing nice to say don't say anything at all unless its constructive critisism as opposed to just being a ******.

As said before i think its a Diablo cant wait to see the finished result. On the edge of my seat waiting for an update!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Note to everyone, Matts patients are amense and anyone who has spoken to him will know.
The work he is putting into the lambo is nothing short of pure perfection.
He really has to take his time due to the amount of fall out and the fact he cant get it out of the barn making his work conditions akward.
As for the rants on here that are going on, maybe some people just need to keep opinions to thereselves.

Matt impresses me with his knowledge of detailing and is a great teacher.
Thumbs up mate looks crisp


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Any updates on this?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Huw said:


> Any updates on this?


Ah man ont get me started. In a word yes, there were some unforeseen issues with paintwork and wheels that needed resolving, it was as good as finished, just waiting to be waxed and metal work polished. Then..............

In it goes to Lamborghini, simple works on the engine, now............

It needs some light polishing again before I can glaze it and add a couple coats of vintage. And I can't get on it for a few weeks now. It is what it is. Then I need to try and slot the photos into some sort of order, and there's a lot :lol:


----------

